# Need some snow help



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

A friend of mine is creating a simple snow covered base
for one of his tanks. He built up the snow with 'Sculpta mold'
to where he liked it. He then used 'acrylic gel medium'
to completely coat the sculpta and then shook a half salt
shaker of 'baking soda' onto it. 
It turned out to be the most realistic looking snow you can possibly imagine  It looked exactly like freshly fallen wind swept snow!!! The problem however, the next day he was tapping the excess powder off the base and the
'acrylic gel medium' just fell off in big chunks!
It seems the soda either dryed the gel too quicky causing
it to lose its adheasion or had some other reaction to it.
So the question is, what can he use as an adheasive that
will either dry clear or white that won't react badly to 'baking
soda' or what could he use that would look exactly like
baking soda?


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

I use Micro ballons for snow in my pieces. check your local hobby shop


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The AT-AT stop motion set used baking powder and microbaloons as the snow. it gave the cakeyness of snow and the shimmer too. I've used it on some little AT-AT models I sold for waaaaay too much.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Umm... Guys.... His question ISN'T what should he use for the 'snow'. He wants to know what to use to make the snow ADHERE TO THE BASE! I'm thinking maybe ordinary White Glue, Shrugger. I don't know from experience, though, 'cause I haven't done my own snow base. You might have to experiment.

- GJS


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, what he'd done was absolutely astounding! its too bad it didn't
stay put :drunk: 
he's gonna use the micro balloons. I hope it turns out just as well.


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

I'm currently finishing my AT-AT and want to do a snow diorama so I'm reading this thread with interest. The only microballoons I've seen in my local hobby shop are colored brown. Are they sold in different colors? I've heard no mention of "painting" the microballoons white so I'm wondering how they're used in this process.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The K&B brand of micro baloons I got at a local RC Airplane store was white.

I used white glue with a little detergent in it for the ability to wet the Microbaloons. Old model RR trick used with ballast gravel


----------



## Tordoc (Apr 27, 2003)

For my SMT AT-AT diorama I diluted some white glue and sprayed it on the surface I wanted the baking powder to stick to. I poured on the powder, let dry and shook off the excess. Repeat a few times and you're done.


----------



## tankysgal (Jan 30, 2005)

Knowing some people that have done snow, From what i have heard..just simply use white glue shake your baking soda on over it..and you can use a mist of hairspray to set it from the top...Hope this helps.
Mary


----------



## SSN-21 (Apr 11, 2005)

I would have to go with the microballons from personal experince. they have been nothing but good. yes they do come in different colors aswell. i have run into problems with baking soda.(over time it turns brownish... yuck). however, i feel that if the baking soda has worked successfully for others, why not give that a try? hope this helps.

-Mike


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

I just saw it tonight, He went with the micro-balloons and it looks
as good if not better than the soda did.
Thanks for all the help


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

micro balloons is great stuff but do not inhale it, it is a carcinogen(cancer causing)


----------

